# Ireland to Dubai with BF and 10yr old



## Awnee (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, have spent some time scrolling through the threads trying to find the answers to my questions but couldnt so sorry for the annoyance of asking questions already discussed!
Im a secondary school teacher who is considering relocating to Dubai. I will be bringing my 10yr old. 
Wondering has anyone brought their child over, is it hard/expensive to enroll them in schools? 
If you get a job in a school is there an allowance for sending your child to that school?
Any agency that helps in finding jobs and relocating? an agency where its possible to speak to someone about individual circumstances as opposed to emailing?

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi there, it isn't easy to find a place in a school for a child, but it is possible.

Most schools have waiting lists, but I guess you would want your child to be in the school you teach in?

Many do offer discounted places for the children of teachers but you would have to check the policy of the individual school.

You mention a BF (Boyfriend?), so be aware that he would need a residency visa from a work sponsor, or you could sponsor him, but only if you are married.

Although some people do live together as unmarried couples, it is illegal and if for any reason you are discovered, you would face arrest and potential deportation.


----------



## Awnee (Aug 27, 2012)

Confiture said:


> Hi there, it isn't easy to find a place in a school for a child, but it is possible.
> 
> Most schools have waiting lists, but I guess you would want your child to be in the school you teach in?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I will research individual schools. A lot to consider.


----------

